# Excision of single inguinal lymph node



## doctor.ryan.monson@sbcglobal.net (Oct 2, 2012)

I need to code an excision of an inguinal lymph node.  The only code I find is 38760, but that that is for the whole group of nodes.  Mine only took out one node.  There must be something better than 38760-52.  Thanks.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't have my CPT right in front of me, but did you look at 38500?


----------

